# Australia cuts red tape for specialist temporary work visas



## Editor (Oct 30, 2012)

The Australian government is to make it simpler for people to apply for a specialist temporary work visa, it has been announced. Minister for Immigration and Citizenship, Chris Bowen, and the Assistant Treasurer and Minister for Deregulation, David Bradbury MP, have pledged to cut red tape. 'The government is delivering on a pledge to simplify [...]

Click to read the full news article: Australia cuts red tape for specialist temporary work visas...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------

